# Is there such a thing?



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

A decent powered sub that is less then $400 and less then 1 cubic foot square?


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

You can look at the Emotiva Ultra sub 10. it is 12x12x13 at $289. that is a rather small sub and gets to 25 hz, that is pretty good performance for most movies. I doubt you will get a sub 20 hz sub in that small of a cabinet without spending a decent amount of money. http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub10.shtm

slightly larger would be the eD A3s-250 for $350, it is 14x14x14, again 25 hz response, http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_138&products_id=892

These aren't exactly less then 1 cubic ft, but they are close.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Emotiva Ultra 10 is about as close as you will get. You might find a Definitive Technology SuperCube III for $400 used. Incredible bass from a .6 cubic foot box.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I like my Aperion 8D (Dual 8" sealed), but it's $499. The emotiva is probably your best bet, but I would caution that 25Hz spec, they don't give a +/-db. Could be a 10db swing, we don't know.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks folks, I found one that fits the bill, that I can get in town. Velodyne impact mini


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

How much for the Velodyne? It's certainly smaller than the Emotiva, but if they are the same money and you can stand a slightly larger box, you'll get much more performance out of the Emotiva.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

$450 Canadian no shipping


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know how difficult it is to get an Emotiva shipped to you, but I'd still consider that. But, if you want the convenience of buying locally and the size savings, I'd say the Velo is a good choice.


----------

